# Any ideas as to what might be going on?



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Guys/Gals:

I have Graves and Hashis. I had a total thyroidectomy on 7/20. I was started on 150 mcg of Synthroid.

Below are my blood test results:

8/9/10 - Synthroid at 150 mcg
TSH 0.86 with a range of 0.45 - 4.50
T4 Free 1.6 with a range of 0.8 - 1.7
T3 Free 2.7 with a range of 2.0 - 4.8

I was having bad hyper symptoms so my Synthroid was lowered to 137 mcg.

8/3/10 - Synthroid at 137 mcg
TSH 0.76 with range of .45 - 4.50
T4 Free 1.7 with a range of 0.8 - 1.7
T3 Free 2.6 with a range of 2.0 - 4.8

10/11/10 - Synthroid at 137 mcg
TSH 0.25 with range of .45 - 4.50
T4 Free 1.5 with a range of 0.8 - 1.7
T3 Free 2.7 with a range of 2.0 - 4.8

I am still having hyper symptoms including anxiety, hair loss, motion issues, exacerbated GERD, etc. and endo has now lowered my dose to 125 mcg.

I saw my endo today and she said she hadn't seen anything like the above. She said there was no reason that my TSH should be going down on these dosages.

Anyone have this happen? Could it be because I have both Graves and Hashis? Any ideas?

Thanks!

Patti


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes I am having issue, although I had RAI and have been doing this for 13 yrs. Have went down 6 doses so far.

I'd suggest sending your next thyroid test to another Lab to confirm those levels. Your present Lab might be doing something wrong that is interfering with levels and giving a false reading.

However, looks like you might have a possible conversion problem as well.

Wondering if you started med too soon. Perhaps they need to be stopped to see what your levels actually are. Then start from scratch with lower dose. Its better to go low and slow with med. dose adjustments so you won't over or under shoot your goal level which then will take forever to reach. Two test 6-8 weeks apart to confirm before adjusting meds.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> Hi Guys/Gals:
> 
> I have Graves and Hashis. I had a total thyroidectomy on 7/20. I was started on 150 mcg of Synthroid.
> 
> ...


Patti; the whole purpose behind taking thyroxine replacement is to get the TSH down and the Free T3 and Free T4 up to certain levels where the patient feels well.

At a certain point, TSH is no longer relevant but the FREE T3 is. This is your active hormone and it should be at mid-range or higher but not over the range. The patient should feel well. This is called the euthyroid state.

I think you are undermedicated but you could have low ferritin which is accounting for your symptoms listed.

May I suggest you get a ferritin test? If you have low ferritin, you cannot tolerate increases of your thyroxine either.

And once we see what's up w/ the ferritin, you "might" be a candidate for T3 supplementation if you have conversion issues.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------

